# Rarest Betta??



## SarahandOscar (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi Everyone =) I've read some amazing information about Betta's and seem some awesome photo's and was wondering what is the rarest type of Betta (tail shape, colour etc) also does anyone know of a place to source Betta's in Sydney that's not from a petstore? Thanks :-D


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I believe Aquaristic has a good selection of bettas and is a slightly high-end fish store in Sydney. There is also Auburn Aquarium, which always seems to have a good selection of splendens and wild bettas, but they further out so not sure how far you want to drive.

This is only what I have gleaned from online as I am a Melbournian. 

Probably the truly rare bettas are endangered wild species such as Betta persephone. True HMs and HMPKs are difficult to find over here, particularly females, and we don't tend to see as many fancy or marble bettas around where I live. Not sure what it is like elsewhere.


----------



## SarahandOscar (Apr 30, 2012)

Ahhh ok, I think i'd just rather support someone who breeds bettas and can guarantee their life hasn't been spent in a glass jar waiting to make its way to the petstore shelf... 

I'm still fumbling my way through the abreviations and different Betta types and after seeing some of the gorgeous boys on this site have been quite curious as all teh ones i've seen in stores aren't as spectacular and usually priced to clear. 

Thanks so much for yoru suggestion i can probably check those places out actually. I'm afraid i've caught the Betta bug hehe


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Some breeders do keep them in tiny tanks, though, in order to protect their long fins.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hmmmm, I would say spade tail's are rarest tail type, colour type I would say true forest green is the rarest


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

As most of this really is depending on the opinion of a person, but IMO/E, I believe that the true blue dragon is probably rarest color type. It's not too easy to keep in a line. Forest green I wouldn't guess to be as hard to get as a blue dragon.

A true blue dragon is a betta that has white/pearl colored dragon scaling on the body and only blue on the fins. I've only seen ONE person that has successfully bred a true blue dragon.

As for "rare" tail types, IMO there really isn't a rare tail type since you can pretty much find any tail type Depending on your location. (When I say find any tail type, I mean at a betta show.)


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Albinos are truly rare. :B when they DO pop up, they either die early, or are sold for thousands. but, then again, albinos in general are pretty rare.

there is no truly rare tail type, imo. some are harder to come by than others in certain places(like DTs are hard to come by here, but others find them all the time)...


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

SarahandOscar said:


> Ahhh ok, I think i'd just rather support someone who breeds bettas and can guarantee their life hasn't been spent in a glass jar waiting to make its way to the petstore shelf...


Most if not all betta breeders keep their fish in small containers awaiting sale. Just an FYI.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

> *SarahandOscar*
> *Ahhh ok, I think i'd just rather support someone who breeds bettas and can guarantee their life hasn't been spent in a glass jar waiting to make its way to the petstore shelf... *


I'd also like to add to what Bettas Rule said. It is a very definite thing that when breeding bettas, they can NOT all be in a 2.5 or even 1.5 gallon tank, heated and separated. The breeder would be losing more than gaining. Not only in profit, but in their own line(or breeding program). This would make it VERY hard on the breeder to even try to come up with all that money. Fish are not very cheap when you want qualityVs. Quantity.

Also NOT all breeders sell to pet stores. So that's kind of like a "label" if you know what I mean. I for one am against breeding to sell to pet stores as that would be greatly supporting them meanwhile most aren't going to pay much attenton to bettas of all the fish there that "require" much more than a water change a day. I would never want to just willingly sell my fry to a pet store since you really are just giving their nice breeding quality away (if you've done the right thing to get nice quality fish to begin with.)

I can understand why people would be a bit angry at the fact that breeders dont use "proper" tanks to place their fry, yet we always ecourage beginners to use the nice tanks. I believe it's...if you are going to get them as a pet, wouldnt you want the best for them to be happy?...

I breed specifically to better the betta species and contribute to my own knowledge of betta breeding, keeping, behavior, ect. Also to contribute to others who wish to breed quality fish and get the results they want...to encourage them to continue and possibly consider betta keeping to other people they know.

That is all I have to say (I probably went on a rant for a while):roll:


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

There are a few people in Canada who have been posting recently buying fish from both breeders and from stores who import bettas. If you don't get a lot of replies here in this thread maybe make a thread in the wanted section. (or in another section) 

Specify Links to Canada betta breeders wanted or something similiar in the thread title?

Sorry I can't help you with that personally but i'm in the US.

Best wishes


----------



## SarahandOscar (Apr 30, 2012)

Bettas Rule said:


> Most if not all betta breeders keep their fish in small containers awaiting sale. Just an FYI.


I'm so sorry i should have been a little more selective in my wording. I'd prefer to buy from a reputable breeder who looks after his fish and cares for them (despite the housing) rather than a petstore who (from ones i've seen so far in Sydney) do not heat or have them in acceptable jars or leaves them to sit on shelves for goodness knows how long in shallow plastic stackable containers more suited to leftover lunch than a living breathing animal. 

I didn't mean to offend breeders for the small jars, i was only saying i'd prefer to purchase from someone professional, experienced and specialised in Betta care.
Sorry for the misunderstanding... i didn't explain myself very well


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

SarahandOscar said:


> I'm so sorry i should have been a little more selective in my wording. I'd prefer to buy from a reputable breeder who looks after his fish and cares for them (despite the housing) rather than a petstore who (from ones i've seen so far in Sydney) do not heat or have them in acceptable jars or leaves them to sit on shelves for goodness knows how long in shallow plastic stackable containers more suited to leftover lunch than a living breathing animal.
> 
> I didn't mean to offend breeders for the small jars, i was only saying i'd prefer to purchase from someone professional, experienced and specialised in Betta care.
> Sorry for the misunderstanding... i didn't explain myself very well


That's understandable, thank you for the clarification.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: I was worried about that part there too haha... But yeah, if/when a pair of mine spawn, I won't have all the room in the world for tanks for all the baby boys :3 and aggressive females :3 But they'd be cleaned every day >< lol. Lots of work, but worth it 

Trust me, my first 4 sorority girls were from the pet store. Some of the cups/bowls water contained .75 to 2 of ammonia. I've never seen that high of reading (2) in any of my 1-80 gallons!! One of the ones after them I got, had a hole rotted into her body where the dorsal was missing. MISSING!! D: SO I understand fully what you mean.

I know a link  I'll pm you


----------



## SarahandOscar (Apr 30, 2012)

Thank you everyone!!! I've been so worried about Making a faux pas (as this is my first forum) so I'm glad I cleared that up haha. I would love to find a DTVT so I think I will try the Breeder/online road now that I know it's area dependent as to the type I can find. I should probably have asked that question in the appropriate section sorry.

Thanks again =)


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Albino are the rarest betta form. They are blind and fragile and very few and far between.

In my few years in the hobby I've seen one, emphasis on one, albino. She was sold for at least $1000 if not more. I believe there's only been a handful that have been recorded (I'd say less than 20 out of probably millions of bettas produced each year and the probably billions produced over the last century).


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I have to agree on that :3 But for area-rarity, for here it is forest gree, true purple, light blue, black/melano, mustard gas, dalmation, white, albino... and for tail types halfmoons, double tails, spade tails, round tails, and basically anything not VT :roll: with maybe a handful of female plakats if you're lucky.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

true purple is rare anyways. :I i know of no breeders who produce true purple. instead, it's the perfect mixture of blue and red wash to make it seem purple. in the right light, Twitch is purple. :3 my beloved Purple was that right mixture of white, blue and red to make a beautiful purple. but actual purple.... nope.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Shiloh had purple, red and blue :3 even if he wasn't a true purple, he was more purple than any betta I've owned or ever seen xD


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Karen Mac Auley has successfully bred Trie Purple HMs.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

True purple died out long ago. 

I was going to work on a multi based purple line... but I just found my male pine coned :C 

Chard56 has some "purples" though I'd have to see them in person.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh. I see. I thought she had them it must have taken a while.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

MrVampire181 said:


> True purple died out long ago.
> 
> I was going to work on a multi based purple line... but I just found my male pine coned :C
> 
> Chard56 has some "purples" though I'd have to see them in person.


D: awwww that sucks!!! I wish purple came back xD The two I've seen that had purple, one was a soft purple with white and the other was Shiloh... But neither were "true" purples x.x


----------

